# Need help with accent wall and blinds color



## shieldsl (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi all,

My husband and I moved into our new home 6 months ago and had the whole house painted. Since we've been decorating the living room, we have decided that we really do not like the color we selected for the fireplace wall. My husband describes it as diarrhea brown. We would like our accents for this room to be a warm red and dark chocolate brown. This room is open to our kitchen which has cherry cabinets, dark granite and a neutral ceramic tile. 

We are thinking of painting the accent wall the same as the rest of the walls (latte by Sherwin Williams), but I like the thought of an accent wall so maybe another dark brown? We looked at the color one shade darker than latte and it's hopsack by Sherwin Williams, which scarily looks like the same "poop" brown. We just bought the chocolate brown window scarves which ties together the sectional, the dark granite in our kitchen, the clock over the fireplace mantle and the dark wood in our nook table. We are also thinking of white 2 inch blinds. Any suggestions or thoughts for this wall and the blind color?

Thank you!


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I have a few comments starting with I don't think that accent wall does anything for the room. You have the accent in the tile in the fireplace. I would paint the wall the same color as the others. Not every room needs an accent wall in spite of what terrible design shows like "Design on a Dime" (and it will look it) suggest.

The other thing that caught my eye immediately is that the overall wall color and even the current accent color look quite nice in natural light but turn that _Montezuma's Revenge/Baby Diaper Brown _under the artificial light you have. Look at the left half and then the right half of the accent wall for example. They almost look like different hues and the only difference is the light. I think switching out your lightbulbs to some with a higher color temperature and a good/full spectrum color rendering index would make you like it all better. It is a relatively inexpensive solution as well.

Bulbs with Kelvin (K) temps above 5,000 are considered to be daylight bulbs and you want to aim for a color rendering index of 90 or above. Reveal (GE I think but do not quote me on that) is one brand of full spectrum daylight incandescent bulbs and their are different brands of compact flourescents, floods, etc. The full spectrum ones with high CRIs are more expensive but actually seem to be made better so last longer. LEDs are of course getting brighter and better and some now have CRIs approaching 100.

As reference point. In discussing and viewing color professionally we all set our monitors to 6500K. In viewing things like photographs, printing press proof checks, etc. we have bulbs with 100 CRI as well. 

















Box stores still have very limited selections of bulbs but your local lighting store or electrical supply store can set you up nicely. Don't be shy about asking for a discount if you buy, or promise to buy, many bulbs. They know they have to compete. 

As for blind color? I think with the white window trim you should stick with simple white mini or honeycomb blinds. Drape panels like you have to introduce the darker brown.

You can add warm red accents with cushions, throws, artwork or even a custom throw rug. A little red can go a long way.


----------



## shieldsl (Oct 30, 2012)

sdsester said:


> I have a few comments starting with I don't think that accent wall does anything for the room. You have the accent in the tile in the fireplace. I would paint the wall the same color as the others. Not every room needs an accent wall in spite of what terrible design shows like "Design on a Dime" (and it will look it) suggest.
> 
> The other thing that caught my eye immediately is that the overall wall color and even the current accent color look quite nice in natural light but turn that _Montezuma's Revenge/Baby Diaper Brown _under the artificial light you have. Look at the left half and then the right half of the accent wall for example. They almost look like different hues and the only difference is the light. I think switching out your lightbulbs to some with a higher color temperature and a good/full spectrum color rendering index would make you like it all better. It is a relatively inexpensive solution as well.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the reply. It was very helpful. Please feel free to offer up any other insights you might think of.


----------



## JulieB (Sep 9, 2012)

We bought a new house that had the Sherwin Williams color Kilim Beige on all the walls. It's on the same color sample card as Latte. I bought some Latte and painted a hallway and another area latte and I really like the color. I also bought a sample of hopsack and I do not like that color at all. I don't particularly like accent walls but I do like accent colors if done right. I think I would paint your brown wall latte.


----------



## JulieB (Sep 9, 2012)

If you feel the room needs a little something, you could add some crown molding.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

JulieB said:


> If you feel the room needs a little something, you could add some crown molding.


I like this idea but you would probably want to beef up the baseboards to balance. I think the ones you have would look "anemic" with tall crown.

Not sure how purist you and your husband are but the extruded polystyrene, etc. foam crown moldings look great and cost a fraction of real wood ones. Not a good choice for baseboards but few would notice the difference around the ceiling? And don't get me wrong. I am usually not a fan of faux stuff. 

And I would then suggest painting the trim something other than bright white. This of course might change the color you choose for the mini-blinds. I forget exactly but the Benjamin Moore offwhite color fan has over 100 possibilities. 

I know, just what you wanted was recommendations to paint after having just had the place painted. You might as well get what you like though.


----------



## shieldsl (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your input. Unfortunately crown molding wouldn't really work here as there's really no end to the room and it flows into our kitchen and nook.

We decided to just paint the wall latte. It did suck after just having the whole house painted in May, but we think we actually did a much better job than our painters :laughing:

Here are the new photos, much better in our opinion. Now we need some wall decorations 

natural lighting and then artificial:


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Great improvement! Now buy some nice art for the walls.


----------



## JulieB (Sep 9, 2012)

Much better. Good choice.


----------

